# Lapachis llegó a 3 000



## pejeman

Estimada paisana:

Hiciste sonar el timbre de los 3 000 telegramas en tu mero mole. 

Felicidades y gracias por tus sabrosas aclaraciones.

Pejeman.


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡Lapachis!!!!! ¡¡¡Ya 3000!!!*

*¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES!!!!*

*CON TODO CARIÑO Y AGRADECIMIENTO,*

*Fernita *


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Que alegría que hayas llegado a los 3000 fantásticos aportes!!!*
*Me complace mucho hacerte llegar mi felicitación porque eres una forera culta, inteligente y cortés.  Te agradezco todas las veces que me has ayudado con tu mejor sonrisa.*
** 
*Que Dios te bendiga y que cumplas muchos aportes más.*
*Recibe un cariñoso saludo*
*Soledad*


----------



## loladamore

¡3000 porras para la Pachis!

Muchísimas felicidades, y gracias por todas las ocasiones en las que me has ayudado y/o hecho reir.

¡Saludos!
Lola


----------



## lapachis8

Pejeman, Fernita, Sole y Lola:
Saludotes y gracias por sus mensajes.

Arrieros somos...


----------



## danielfranco

Doña Pachis:
Se me hace casi inconcevible que apenas esté llegando a los tres mil. Durante un rato la vi casi a diario, a todas horas, día y noche. Supongo que le pasó como a muchos de nosotros, que al final tuvimos que regresar al trabajo y a conocer de nuevo a los miembros de nuestra familia...
Ni modo, pero de todos modos munchas felicidades por las tres mil veces que nos ha ayudado (aunque de vez en cuando nos hayamos dado unos encontronazos por ahí...)
Bueno, saludos a la raza de la colonia Xola (y los de la Agrícola Oriental: ¡fiu-fiu-fiu-fiuuuuu-fiuuuuuu!) 

Dan, el pelado, Franco.


----------



## lapachis8

Daniel,
Munchas gracias a ti.
Y abajo los gandallas de tú sabes donde 
saludotes


----------



## krolaina

CONGRATS LAPACHIS!!


----------



## lapachis8

¡Órale! 
Saludos


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Tarde, como cosa rara, vengo a felicitarte.

Nos hemos topado más de una vez, de verdad que es súper chido encontrar gente con tantas ganas de ayudar (sobre todo a los newbies que tanto se nos despistan ).

Un abrazo, y que la pases súper.

*¡Felices 3.000!*​


----------



## lapachis8

Dulce venezolana:
Gracias por tu mensajito. 
¡Eres bien chévere!
Saludotes


----------



## Eva Maria

Enhorabuena, Lapachis!

No sé si es "más correcto", je je je, decir "Lapachis llegó a 3.000" o "A 3.000 llegó Lapachis."

A por tus próximos 3.000, culta y simpática! (Qué más se puede pedir!?)

Eva Maria


----------



## lapachis8

"Más mejor", gracias a ti Eva María. 

¿Qué más podemos pedir? ¿Un par de George Clooneys?
Uno para cada una, ¿te late?

saludotes


----------



## frida-nc

*Bien hecho Lapachis,
Has sido siempre una forera favorita mía.

¡Cuídate y sigue con nosotros!

*


----------



## lapachis8

¡Viva la Frida...NC!

Muchos saludos y gracias


----------

